# Bong Jornales in the News



## Cthulhu (Aug 4, 2004)

From Eskrima Digest:

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/NewsStory.aspx?section=Sports&OID=55107

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2004)

Great Article, Cthulhu!

Could someone translate what he was saying in the latter paragraphs?

Also, Jeff Delaney was pretty smart, he has an add in the lower left corner!

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 4, 2004)

*edited due to copyrighted material .. please see this link.
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/NewsStory.aspx?section=Sports&OID=55107 

Way to go, Bong!!!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 4, 2004)

My Tagalog is REALLY rough, but I think he is saying something like..

"I know there are alot of skillful players over here, therefore they must do thier part and guide the interest of the Filipino people.

Maybe its a good beginning here (WEKAF hosting)..."


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2004)

This page is copyrighted with all rights reserved, so we should not copy it in its entirety but only provide a link as Cthulhu has done.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 4, 2004)

That it is Palusut..It's been Edited.

~Tess


----------



## bart (Aug 5, 2004)

> I know na maraming magagaling na players dito, kaya kailangan lang talaga is more exposure para tuluy-tuloy ang interest ng mga Filipino, said Jornales, a father to two grown-up boys and husband to a member of the U.S. team.



I know there are lots of good players here, what they really need is more exposure to attract interest among Filipinos," said Jornales, a father to two grown-up boys and husband to a member fo the U.S. team.



> Siguro magandang simula yun [wekaf hosting]. Hopefully, arnis officials could pick up from there, he added.



It might be that this [hosting the wekaf tournament] will be good enough of a start. Hopefully, arnis officials could pick up from there," he added.



Anybody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 5, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> I know there are lots of good players here, what they really need is more exposure to attract interest among Filipinos," said Jornales, a father to two grown-up boys and husband to a member fo the U.S. team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bart,

Thanks for the translation!!!

Palusut


----------

